# Green "HONEY LOU" soda bottle]



## Todd Bennett (Aug 13, 2010)

[align=left]I have a green  "HONEY LOU", soda bottle.
 The bottle is in mint condition, I know this is a rare bottle.
 I would  like to know the value and any information about the soda company,
 that made the beverage and bottle. The bottle was found at a home in Oak City,NC.
 The home was built about 1872.

 THANKS
   [/align]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Todd,

 Welcome to the Forum. I was expecting to be looking at a photo of your "Honey Lou," and still have high hopes that you'll put some up.

 Since this is the forum where we put up photos & such, you might ask the moderator to move this to the Sodas Forum. You'll undoubtedly get better feedback there.

 Does it look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ncbred's from over here?


----------

